# second line?



## Cinnamon88

anyone see a second line? Someone on FB said they see a second line but I can't. maybe getting hopes up? I'm 10DPO and had nothing but BFN up until today. I have a 5 day sooner test but debating to use it this cycle or if I'm out and getting BFN too late.


----------



## Rach87

I see a faint second line. Hope it gets darker for you :)


----------



## Cinnamon88

Rach87 said:


> I see a faint second line. Hope it gets darker for you :)

Really? Omg my eyes must be bad lol thank you. I can't wait to test in the morning.


----------



## mridula

I do see a faint second line! Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## Cinnamon88

mridula said:


> I do see a faint second line! Good luck for tomorrow :)

Thank you is it ok to update here tomorrow? I'm nervous now. Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## mridula

Did you test?


----------



## Cinnamon88

mridula said:


> Did you test?

Yes but I got a faint line. Not getting my hopes up. Hoping it's a bfp and not an evap.


----------



## Cinnamon88

mridula said:


> Did you test?


----------



## mridula

HCG doubles in 48 hours. Maybe you can keep testing once every 2 days with FMU. Good luck!


----------



## Cinnamon88

Thanks. I bought 2 more frer because I'm cramping like AF is going to start. But it's not my entire belly just lower part of my belly and lower back. It doesn't hurt it's just irritating feeling. Idk how to describe it. I'm just paranoid I'm getting my hopes up. AF is due Thursday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## happycupcake

I see that easily! Congratulations <3


----------



## Neversayno

I see lines on both those tests hun! Congrats xx


----------

